# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  هل من مآخذ على فقه سيد سابق رحمه الله ؟

## الورقات

هل من مآخذ على فقه سيد سابق رحمه الله ؟
وما هي؟

----------


## عاطف إبراهيم

للشيخ ناصر الدين الأباني كتاب تمام المنة في التعليق على فقه السنة

----------


## الورقات

جزاك الله خير ورفع الله قدرك 
وهل هذا الكتاب تخريج أم تعليق؟ 
لأنه يوجد عندي طبعة مؤسسة الرسالة لكتاب فقه السنة ، ومعه تخريجات الشيخ الألباني للأحاديث ،
فهل هذا هو المقصود ، أو هو كتابٌ آخر غير هذه التخريجات ؟

----------


## أبو عمر الجداوي

تمام المنة هو تعليق على فقه السنة تعليقات فقهية وحديثية مفيدة
 أما ما عملته مؤسسة الرسالة فهو فقط إضافة أحكام الشيخ الألباني الحديثية على الكتاب
مع العلم أن الشيخ الألباني لم يتم التعليق على فقه السنة ويا ليته أتمه رحمه الله تعالى
ويوجد كتاب عنوانه: إتحاف الأمة بتخريج صحيح فقه السنة لمحمد صبحي حسن حلاق. وهو عبارة عن تخريج لأحاديث الكتاب ومن ثم الحكم عليها صحة وضعفاً. 
والله تعالى أعلم..

----------


## الورقات

جزاك الله خير ورفع الله قدرك أخي الكريم

----------


## أبوصلاح الموريتاني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
لاشك أن كتاب فقه السنة من أحسن الكتب الفقهية المعتنية بالدليل وقد سد ثغرة كبيرة عندظهوره ,ولكنه كغيره من الأعمال البشرية لايخلو من نقص , ومما يلاحظ عليه إيراده واستشهاده ببعض القوانين الوضعية خاصة في كتاب النكاح ومايتعلق به وكان الأولى به أن يكتفي ب(فقه السنة)

----------


## الورقات

وهذه - للفائدة - قصة تدوين الشيخ لكتابه " فقه السنة " : 

تربى الشيخ في مقتبل حياته في الجمعية الشرعية على يد مؤسسها الشيخ السبكي رحمه الله ، وتزامل مع خليفته الشيخ عبد اللطيف مشتهري رحمه الله، فتشرَّب محبة السنة. وكان لهمَّته العالية وذكائه وصفاء سريرته أثر في نضجه المبكر وتفوقه على أقرانه ، حتى برع في دراسة الفقه واستيعاب مسائله وما أن لمس فيه شيخه تفوقاً حتى كلفه بإعداد دروس مبسطة في الفقه وتدريسها لأقرانه، ولم يكن قد تجاوز بعدُ 19 عاماً من عمره.

وكان لشيخه أثر عظيم على شخصيته وطريقة تفكيره ، ومن ذلك ما يحكيه في بداية حرب فلسطين فيقول : وقد كنا في ريعان شبابنا أخذني الحماس أمام الشيخ السبكي في أحد دروسه فقلت له: ما زلتَ تحدثنا عن الأخلاق والآداب! أين الجهاد، والحث عليه؟! 

قال: فأمرني الشيخ بالجلوس ! 
فرددت : حتى متى نجلس؟ 
قال: يا بني إذا كنت لا تصبر على التأدب أمام العالِم فكيف تصبر على الجهاد في سبيل الله؟ 
قال : فهزتني الكلمة جداً وظل أثرها في حياتي حتى يومنا هذا .

ثم تعرف الشيخ سيد سابق على الشيخ حسن البنا رحمه الله واشترك في دعوته، وعاونه بعد ذلك في تعليم الإخوان وتربيتهم داخل الشُّعَب ، واستمر على طريقته في إعداد دروس الفقه وتدريسها ، وصادف أن سمعها منه الشيخ البنا ذات مرة فاستحسن أسلوبه وطلب منه أن يعدها للنشر. يقول الشيخ : فشرعت في جمع المادة من قصاصاتي ، وبدأت نشر كتاب « فقه السنة ».

 كتابه " فقه السنة " :

أشهر كتبه وأحبها إليه الذي اقترن اسمه به هو « فقه السنة » قدَّم فيه أسلوباً رائداً في تبسيط مسائل الفقه بعد أن ظل عالقاً بالأذهان على درجة من الصعوبة بحيث لا يفهمها إلا القليل ، لكنه مع تبسيطه لها لم يُخِلَّ بها حين كان يتعرض لاختلاف العلماء وترجيح ما يشهد له النص وإن خالف رأي الجمهور خلافاً لعادة مدارس التقليد في ذلك الوقت إلى جانب حسن عرض وترتيب للأفكار، دفعت ملايين الناس لاقتناء الكتاب والاستفادة منه، وقد اغتنى من طباعة كتابه كثير من الناشرين لم يستأذنوه في النشر ولم يثرِّب عليهم، فضلاً عن ترجمته إلى كثير من لغات العالم . 

ومما يروى في ذلك : أنه أُوفد رسمياً إلى الاتحاد السوفييتي في الستينيات في أحد المؤتمرات للحديث عن الإسلام ، وما أن خرج من المطار في صحبة المسؤول الرسمي الذي جاء لاستقباله حتى فوجئ بحشد ضخم قد جاء لاستقباله في موسكو ! بين مقبِّل ليديه أو رأسه وبين هاتف باسمه ، فتعجب الشيخ متسائلاً: كيف عرفتموني؟ 
فكان الردُّ: من كتابك. 
وإذا بالجماهير تلوِّح بالكتاب المترجم، وتهتف باسمه ! 
يقول : فلم أتمالك نفسي من البكاء ؛ إذ لم أكن أتصور أن فضل الله
عليَّ سيبلغ بي إلى هذا الحد ! .

مكانته وفضله :
يعرف للرجل مكانته وفضله كل من عاشره أو تتلمذ على يديه ؛ فقد تخرج
على يديه ألوف العلماء وطلبة العلم من عشرات الأجيال ، ومن هؤلاء : الدكتور يوسف القرضاوي ، والدكتور أحمد العسال ، والدكتور محمد الراوي ، والدكتور عبد الستار فتح الله ، وكثير من علماء مكة وأساتذتها من أمثال الدكتور صالح بن حميد ، والدكتور العلياني .

بل إنه في شبابه كان محل ثقة واستعانة علماء كبار في حينها من أمثال : الشيخ محمود شلتوت ، و أبي زهرة ، و الغزالي .

يحكي عنه ولده محمد أنه كان يزوره في بيته علماء كبار من الأزهر ، وكان يجلس للتدريس وهم مصغون مستمعون من أمثال : الشيخ عبد الجليل عيسى ، والشيخ منصور رجب ، والشيخ الباقوري ، كما كان قوله فصلاً بين المختلفين في المسائل . اهـ 


 منـقــــول 
http://www.yemen-sound.com/vb/archiv...hp/t-2240.html

----------


## الورقات

عمل بالتدريس بعد تخرجه في المعاهد الأزهرية، ثم بالوعظ في الأزهر، ثم انتقل إلى وزارة الأوقاف في نهاية الخمسينيات متقلداً إدارة المساجد، ثم الثقافة..، فالدعوة، فالتدريب إلى أن ضُيِّق عليه فانتقل إلى مكة المكرمة للعمل أستاذاً بجامعة الملك عبد العزيز، ثم جامعة أم القرى، وأسند إليه فيها رئاسة قسم القضاء بكلية الشريعة، ثم رئاسة قسم الدراسات العليا، ثم عمل أستاذاً غير متفرغ.

وقد حاضر خلال هذه الفترة ودرَّس الفقه وأصوله، وأشرف على أكثر من مئة رسالة علمية، وتخرج على يديه كوكبة من الأساتذة والعلماء، وفي الأعوام الثلاثة الأخيرة لوفاته عاد إلى القاهرة واستقر بها حتى وافاه الأجل . اهـ

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

رحم الله الشيخ سيد سابق .
*
كتاب فقه السنة للسيد سابق
السؤال:
ما رأيكم في كتاب فقه السنة للسيد سابق ، أنا طبيب وليس لدي الوقت الكافي لدراسة الكتب الكبيرة فهل تنصحني به ؟ وإذا لا فماذا تنصحني بقراءته من كتب الفقه المختصرة ؟
*
*الجواب :
الحمد لله
أولاً : 
جزاك الله خيرًا على حرصك على التفقه في الدين ، ورغبتك في طلب العلم الشرعي ، ومعرفة أحكام الدين ، وهكذا ينبغي أن يكون كل مسلم مهما كان اختصاصه وانشغاله ، وندعو الله أن ييسر لك طريق العلم ، وأن ييسر لك به طريقًا إلى الجنة .
ثانيًا : كتاب فقه السنة للشيخ سيد سابق رحمه الله يعد من كتب الفقه المعاصرة الجيدة ، يمتاز بأنه متوسط الحجم ، فلا يتوسع في ذكر تفاصيل المسائل ، ولا يستطرد بذكر أقوال المذاهب وأدلتها ، وليس مختصرا ـ أيضا ـ اختصارا مخلا بالمقصود ، وحاجة المتعلم والمثقف . 
ثم إنه يمتاز أيضا بأن أسلوبه سهل ميسر ، وعباراته بعيدة عن التعقيد والاصطلاحات الفقهية التي لا يحسن فهمها إلا طلاب العلم ، وأنه يهدف إلى الابتعاد عن التعصب المذهبي والارتباط بالأدلة من الكتاب والسنة والإجماع .
يقول الشيخ سيد سابق رحمه الله في مقدمة كتابه " فقه السنة " (1/7) : 
" فهذا كتاب يتناول مسائل من الفقه الإسلامي مقرونة بأدلتها من صريح الكتاب وصحيح السنة ، ومما أجمعت عليه الأمة .
وقد عُرضت في يسر وسهولة ، وبسط واستيعاب لكثير مما يحتاج إليه المسلم ، مع تجنب ذكر الخلاف إلا إذا وجد ما يسوغ ذكره فنشير إليه .
وهو بهذا يعطي صورة صحيحة للفقه الإسلامي الذي بعث الله به محمدًا صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ويفتح للناس باب الفهم عن الله ورسوله ، ويجمعهم على الكتاب والسنة ، ويقضي على الخلاف وبدعة التعصب للمذاهب .. " انتهى .
وقال الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في كتاب " تمام المنة في التعليق على فقه السنة "ص10 :
" فإن كتاب فقه السنة للشيخ سيد سابق من أحسن الكتب التي وقفت عليها مما ألف في موضوعه في حسن تبويب ، وسلاسة أسلوب ، مع البعد عن العبارات المعقدة التي قلما يخلو منها كتاب من كتب الفقه ، الأمر الذي رغب الشباب المسلم في الإقبال عليه والتفقه في دين الله به ، وفتح أمامهم آفاق البحث في السنة المطهرة ، وحفزهم على استخراج ما فيها من الكنوز والعلوم التي لا يستغني عنها مسلم أراد الله به خيرًا ..
ولقد كان صدور هذا الكتاب - فيما أرى - ضرورة من ضرورات العصر الحاضر ، حيث تبين فيه لكثير من المسلمين أن لا نجاة مما هم فيه من الانحراف والاختلاف والانهيار وتغلب الكفار والفساق عليهم ، إلا بالرجوع إلى كتاب الله وسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، يأخذون منها فقط ومن القرآن ، أمور دينهم ومسائل فقههم ، فكان لهذا لا بد لعامتهم من مصدر قريب التناول يمكن الاعتماد عليه ، والرجوع إليه حين يقتضيهم الأمر ويغنيهم عن المراجعات الكثيرة في الموسوعات العديدة من أجل مسائل قليلة أو كثيرة .
فكان أن ألهم الله تعالى الأستاذ السيد سابق فأخرج لهم هذا الكتاب " فقه السنة " فقرب لهم الطريق وأنار لهم السبيل جزاه الله خيرا . 
من أجل ذلك كنت ولا أزال أحض على اقتنائه والاستفادة مما فيه من السنة والحق - ومنذ صدور الجزء الأول منه من الحجم الصغير القديم - كل راغب في السنة وناصر للحق حتى انتشرت نسخه بين صفوف إخواننا السلفيين وغيرهم .. " انتهى .
ثالثًا : رغم جودة كتاب فقه السنة إلا أن عليه بعض الملاحظات الحديثية والمنهجية والفقهية والأصولية ، وينبغي للقارئ التنبه لهذه الملاحظات قبل الشروع في قراءته .
وقد جمع الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله هذه الملاحظات إجمالاً في مقدمة كتاب " تمام المنة في التعليق على فقه السنة "ص12-13 فقال :
" يمكن حصر هذه الأخطاء على وجه التقريب فيما يلي :
1- أحاديث كثيرة سكت المؤلف عليها وهي ضعيفة .
2- أحاديث أخرى قواها وهي عند التحقيق واهية .
3- أحاديث ضعفها وهي صحيحة أو لها أسانيد أخرى صحيحة .
4- أحاديث ينسبها لغير " الصحيحين " وهي فيهما أو في أحدهما .
5- أحاديث يعزوها لأحد " الصحيحين " وغيرها ولا أصل لها فيهما .
6- أحاديث يوردها ولا وجود لها في شيء من كتب السنة .
7- سوق الحديث من طريق صحابي يسميه برواية جماعة من المحدثين وهو عند بعضهم عن صحابي آخر أو أكثر .
8- عزوه الحديث لمخرجه ساكتًا عليه مع أن مخرجه الذي نسبه إليه عقبه بما يقدح في صحته .
9- عدم تتبعه أدلة المسائل فكثيرًا ما يسوق المسائل دون دليل يؤيدها وأحيانًا يحتج لها بالقياس مع أنه يوجد فيها حديث صحيح وتارة يستدل بالعموم وفيها دليل خاص . 
10- عدم استقصائه مسائل الفصل مثل " الأغسال المستحبة " ونحوها .
11- إيراده في المسالة الواحدة أقوالاً متعارضة دون أن يرجح إحداها على الأخرى .
12- اضطراب رأيه في بعض المسائل في المكان الواحد فيختار في أول البحث ما ينقضه في خاتمته .
13- ترجيحه من الأقوال والآراء المتعارضة ما لا يستحق الترجيح لضعف دليله وقوة دليل مخالفه .
14- مخالفته الحديث الصحيح الذي لا معارض له من الحديث في غير ما مسألة " انتهى .
**رابعًا : وجود هذه الملاحظات في الكتاب لا يعني تركه وعدم الاستفادة منه ، وإنما تذكر هذه الملاحظات حتى يتنبه لها أثناء القراءة .
**ولهذا يُنصح الأخ الكريم باقتناء نسخة محققة من كتاب " فقه السنة " تهتم بتخريج الأحاديث والآثار وبيان مدى صحتها وقبولها ، ولتحقيق استفادة أكبر عند قراءته يُنصح بمراجعة كتاب " تمام المنة في التعليق على فقه السنة " للشيخ الألباني رحمه الله ، والوقوف على ما به من تعليقات واستدراكات وملاحظات . مع ملاحظة أن بعضا من هذه الملاحظات أو الاستداركات : هي مسائل مجتهد فيها ، جاء من بعد الشيخ سيد سابق ، فقرر فيها اجتهاده ، وقد لا يكون التعقب عليه هو الراجح في المسألة ، أو هو الكلمة الأخيرة فيها ، وكل يؤخذ من قوله ويترك ، سوى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .* *
خامسًا : من كتب الفقه المختصرة التي ينصح بقراءتها كذلك كتاب " الفقه الميسر " ، أعده مجموعة من العلماء ، وطبعته وزارة الأوقاف السعودية ؛ فهو مختصر في الفقه مقرون بأدلته من الكتاب والسنة ، حسن في ترتيبه ، سهل في أسلوبه ، ميسر في عرضه وعباراته ، ومن الممكن أن يكون بداية مفيدة لك ، تنتهي منه ، ثم تقرأ كتاب فقه السنة على مهلك . 
ومن المفيد أيضا أن تراجع كتب الفتاوى الصادرة عن أهل العلم الثقات ، فهي مفيدة لك في وصولك إلى مطلوبك وحاجتك في كثير من المسائل والنوازل بيسر . ومن المجموعات المفيدة في ذلك : "فتاوى علماء البلد الحرام" في مجلد ضخم ، مرتب على حسب الأبواب . 
والله أعلم .
https://islamqa.info/ar/180904

*

----------


## عالي السند

رحم الله الشيخ الجليل سيد سابق كان من الفقهاء الفضلاء خدم العلم وبسط المسائل الفقهية بكتابة الفذ فقه السنة.

----------

